
The Computer Programme and Micro Live - timthorn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/group/p031v2bg
======
brudgers
UK viewable only due to BBC rights distribution. Much of it available on
YouTube.

~~~
brudgers
Episodes:

1\. It's Happening Now:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtMWEiCdsfc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtMWEiCdsfc)

2\. Getting Down to Basic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYetKjaVl6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYetKjaVl6k)

3\. Micro Live [with visit to Alan Turing play]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR08vi64GDQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR08vi64GDQ)

4\. Clive Sinclair and Alan Sugar:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX01PUVyvHU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX01PUVyvHU)

A very good look at changing markets.

5\. -- Compilation

6\. Blocked by YouTube.

